# How much bandwidth fifa 13 using



## aryankratos (Mar 10, 2013)

hi guys i am aryan from gurgaon...i play fifa 13 10-12 hours per day.earlier i was on 2mbps unlimited connection but know i m using mts broadband (gb restricted).i want to know how much bandwidth fifa 13 uses per hour to play online........nd plz suggest me a gud wired line broadband with unlimited download.i lives in daultabad village (gurgaon)....


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 12, 2013)

Fifa 13 uses close to 10Gb per hour of gameplay..

Im just kidding.. Almost all online games barely use any bandwidth at all.. Barely few tens of mbs per hour. What really matters for most online games is you pings, that is the time taken for a packet of information to travel between the client and host. If you have a 1 mbps connection with good pings <50ms vs a 24 mbps connection with bad pings >300, gameplay on the 1mbps one will seem much more fluid and lag free.. So if gaming is improtant to you , you need to look for quality connections. unfortunately most of the newer ISP's arent too great with this. Everyone focusses on raw bandwidth and not really on the quality of the bandwith.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 13, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Fifa 13 uses close to 10Gb per hour of gameplay..
> 
> Im just kidding.. Almost all online games barely use any bandwidth at all.. Barely few tens of mbs per hour. What really matters for most online games is you pings, that is the time taken for a packet of information to travel between the client and host. If you have a 1 mbps connection with good pings <50ms vs a 24 mbps connection with bad pings >300, gameplay on the 1mbps one will seem much more fluid and lag free.. So if gaming is improtant to you , you need to look for quality connections. unfortunately most of the newer ISP's arent too great with this. Everyone focusses on raw bandwidth and not really on the quality of the bandwith.



pings and Indian Broadband ......................


----------



## aryankratos (Mar 21, 2013)

thnks bdy i m on a 2mbps connection with 20-40 ping.....nd i used a program called net limiter which shows me my net usage program by program and i have noticed tht fifa 13 using about 50-60 mb per hour while playing online....btw thanks guys for your rplys.... .u all gr8....keep it up thinkdigit


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the name of the software net limiter .. I think I'll give it a shot but it's a freeware or shareware ... asking coz the main website of this app seems to be down now.


----------

